# Delle im Unterrohr durch DC Gabel



## Dixifish (10. Juli 2017)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe seit vorgestern mein supreme dh v4.2 und bin auch echt mehr als zufrieden von dem ersten Fahreindruck!
Leider bin ich bei der letzten abfahrt bei wirklich geringen tempo über eine nasse Wurzel gerutscht und leicht gestürzt,
Als ich das bike gewaschen habe viel mir eine Delle im Unterrohr auf, die trotz der werkseitig befestigten puffer im rahmen ist,
Wollte mal fragen ob ich mir da gedanken machen muss, wollte mir nicht nach 2 ausfahrten einen neuen rahmen holen müssen ,  weil ich meine schon das so etwas nicht beim 1. Kleinen sturz passieren sollte!
Warscheinlich bin ich einfach etwas zu pingelig 
Bild hänge ich an

Mfg 
Lukas


----------



## Domowoi (6. August 2017)

Ich würde sagen die Delle ist absolut unbedenklich. Ärgerlich ist es aber schon, so am neuen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

